# Snails/ghost shrimp?



## Equichick (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a snail or some ghost shrimp to help clean up the leftover food in my goldfish tank.
Are ghost shrimp compatible with goldfish? What temperature ranges can they stand?
I read that snails cannot tolerate salt in the water. Is that only "saltwater" salt or does that include fresh water aquarium salt?
Would either of these need to be quarantined before I added them to the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ghost shrimp would make a nice snack for your goldfish.

You can not use much salt of any kind for freshwater snails. They are not very tolerant of it.

QT is also recommended like any thing you put in the tank. Put some Melafix in another container and put the new recruit in there for a week. That should kill many bacteria they are carrying from the other fish tanks.


----------



## Equichick (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks! I'll look into that.


bmlbytes said:


> Ghost shrimp would make a nice snack for your goldfish.
> 
> You can not use much salt of any kind for freshwater snails. They are not very tolerant of it.
> 
> QT is also recommended like any thing you put in the tank. Put some Melafix in another container and put the new recruit in there for a week. That should kill many bacteria they are carrying from the other fish tanks.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Ghost Shrimp do best in a tropical community setup. If you want some good bottom feeders that are compatible with goldfish then I'd go with golden dojos loaches, kuhli loaches, or weather loaches.


----------



## Equichick (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'll see if I can find some.


Ghost Knife said:


> Ghost Shrimp do best in a tropical community setup. If you want some good bottom feeders that are compatible with goldfish then I'd go with golden dojos loaches, kuhli loaches, or weather loaches.


----------

